# God & Deprofundis Worship Noel Akchoté guitar skill at renaissance so should you!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What a progidieous guitarist and prolific, he did all franco flemish , english, italian, he is a hero... 

Hail this dude! at once!!, man ttthese song guitar arrangement are so cool, so good... im speechless
Im one of is fanboy & devoted...

:tiphat:


----------

